# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Dosear fitoplancton

## Pedro Jorge Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião para o seguinte. Infelizmente por causa do meu trabalho eu so consigo fazer TPA's mensais com água do mar. Agora pergunto, estando eu a usar agua do mar nas minhas TPA's valerá a pena dosear fitoplancton? Tenho um equipamento completo pronto a arrancar mas fico com duvidas se não irei "viciar" o aquario. Gostaria de saber então a vossa opinião se valerá a pena ou não o uso de fito ou terei que "despaxar" o equipamento visto não necessitar dele. 

Abraço e desde já o meu obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro Jorge  :Olá: 

A minha sugestão é extremamente simples e económica.
Quando tiveres o vidros verdes com algas, limpa-os. Vais dosear nessa altura todo o fitoplancton que o aquário necessita e mais o que que ele não necessitaria.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom dia 
de facto o que o Julio diz é verdade pura, uma vez que usa água do mar.
eu apenas postei aqui para lhe dizer que se resolver arrancar com a produção do fitoplancton e, se precisar de um bocado para arranque, eu ofereço-lhe, só tem que vir buscar a Vialonga são 17Kms de Lisboa, e sempre dá para tomar um café e conversar um pouco.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------

